# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Japanese hearse - photo

## Altair

Japanese hearse.




Previously:

Maserati Ghibli hearse - photo
Ford Mustang hearse - photo
Mercedes-Benz E-Class hearse - photos
1920s hand-carved hearse - photos
Tank hearse - photo

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

Looks like that thing could use air bag suspension!

----------

